# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  محیطهای برنامه نویسی Windows CE

## R_fakhr

لطفا راهنمایی کنین از کدون محیطهای برنامه نویسی میشه برای تولید نرم افزارهای Windows CE استفاده کرد. ممنون!

----------


## mehranFX

با سی شارپ می تونی این کارو انجام بدی چون امولاتور هم داره و خیلی کار رو راحت کرده. کلا با VS.NET می تونی اینکارو انجام بدی !!!

----------


## fereshteh_b

سلام 
1) یعنی روی  win CE  میشه VS.NET نصب کرد؟
2) باید win app  با #C نوشت یا mobile web app ویا هردوش میشه؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

1- خیر، نمیشه روی Win CE نصبش کرد. میتونید اون رو روی PC خودتون نصب کنید، برنامه موبایل رو باهاش بنویسید و تست کنید (با استفاده از Emulator داخلی VS.NET) و در خاتمه اون برنامه رو جهت اجرا و استفاده بر روی موبایل Deploy کنید.


2- باید Windowss APP بنویسید.

----------


## mehranFX

همینی که حاج مهدی گفت !!! فقط باید دانت فریم ورک هم روی Pocket Pc  ات داشته باشی !!! یا حق.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

Net Framework. معمولا بر روی این دستگاهها نصبه، اگر هم نبود خود ویژوال استودیو اولین باری که بخواهید یک برنامه رو روی دستگاه Deploy کنید Net Framework. رو روی اون نصب میکنه.

----------


## tak_savar

آقا می شه بیشتر توضیح بدید
من جست و گریخته اطلاعاتی کسب کردم ولی هنوز نتونستم جمع بندیش کنم. ما وقتی برنامه رو با مثلا vb.net نوشتیم بعدش باید چی کار کنیم. می شه خیلی تیتر وار بگید تا من مسیر حرکتم برای برنامه نویسی با موبایل رو پیدا کنم!
ممنون

----------


## adaman

Windows Mobile 6 Software Development Kits
The Windows Mobile 6 SDKs add documentation, sample code, header and library files, emulator images and tools to Visual Studio that let you build applications for Windows Mobile 6.
Windows Mobile 6 Software Development Kits

----------


## mehrzad007

با اجازه آقای کرامتی :
ساده ترین راه به نظر من استفاده از ویژوال استودیو 2005 هستش . با هر زبون برنامه نویسی که خواستی وی بی یا سی شارپ یه پروژه smart device و از اونجا گزینه ce 5.0 رو انتخاب کن برنامه تو بنویس برای تست می تونی مثل همیشه عمل کنی . که در این حالت ویژوال استودیو از امولاتور توکار خودش استفاده می کنه و برای اجرا روی دستگاهت هم باید روش compact dot net frame work  2.0 رو روش نصب کنی . که همراه ویژوال استودیو هست . بگردی پیداش می کنی

----------


## zoghal

با محیط دلفی آیا امکانش؟ هست؟

----------


## BOROAMOO

اینم من می ذارم حالشو ببرید حیف که خودم با این سرعت داغون نمی تونم دانلود کنم
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...urce%20Kit.msi

----------

